# Вот я был первый раз в Большом театре на спектакле.



## wonlon

Again a translation exercise. (You know, translation is really tough.)

The chapter is about comparatives and superlatives of adjectives and adverbs.
The sample text of the chapter is about a young girl’s first visit to the Grand Theatre.

Question: (free translation from Chinese.)
*This is my first time to watch a show in the Grand Theatre.*

The reference answer:
*Вот я был первый раз в Большом театре на спектакле.*

My answer: (just я as a boy)
Version 1: *Это был мой первый раз смотреть спетакль в Большом театре.*
Version 2: *Я впервые смотрел спектакль в Большом театре.*

Is my answer correct? Any strange sense or wrong grammar in my answer?

 Thanks for your help.


----------



## ExMax

The 1st version is incorrect, obviously. You have an improper usage of the infinitive. It should be, for instance, _"Это был мой первый раз, когда я *смотрел* спектакль в Большом театре".
_The 2nd version is fully correct; I don't see any comparatives and superlatives though.
The reference answer is fully correct too, but it has some special sense; it assumes that the clause should be continued some way.


----------



## Saluton

ExMax said:


> _Это был мой первый раз, когда я *смотрел* спектакль в Большом театре_


The word мой seems unnecessary.


----------



## morzh

wonlon said:


> *This is my first time to watch a show in the Grand Theatre.*
> 
> The reference answer:
> *Вот я был первый раз в Большом театре на спектакле.*



What is "вот" doing in the ref. answer? It is out of place completely.

So the ref. is wrong too.


----------



## wonlon

morzh said:


> What is "вот" doing in the ref. answer? It is out of place completely.
> 
> So the ref. is wrong too.


But how to translate "this is" if we don't use "вот"?


----------



## morzh

The standard translation of "this is" into Russian has always been "это".


*This is my first time to watch a show in the Grand Theatre. - *(depending on subtleties of the context it may be ) 1)*Это *мой первый просмотр постановки в Большом. 2) Я впервые смотрю (иду смотреть) постановку в Большой театр (в Большом театре) - either one is possible; 3) Это первый раз, когда я иду смотреть постановку в Большом.

Вот - is a pointing adverb, or an amplifying particle, or underscoring the truth particle, or just a fill-in.

Вот я был первый раз - translates as boasting/drawing attention to the fact that I was the 1-st time in the Bolshoy.
Like: *Now, I've been* the 1-st time to Bolshoy yesterday.


----------



## ExMax

Of course, you can use "вот" for "this is" in some circumstances. For instance,_ "Вот парадный подъезд. По торжественным дням..." (Н. А. Некрасов)_ can be translated as _"This is a front door..."_, so Morzh is wrong in his generalization. However, Morzh is right; in the certain case, your reference answer doesn't fully correspond with the question. Although, the reference answer is absolutely correct gramatically.


----------



## galaxy man

morzh said:


> What is "вот" doing in the ref. answer? It is out of place completely. So the ref. is wrong too.



From this example, as well as from some others Wonlon brought up, it appears that the authors of this language program started out with Russian sentences, then translated them into Chinese, so that the students could translate them back again. This way, the authors believed, the "reference answers" (in fact: the original sentences) would definitely sound correct to a native Russian speaker. 

Neat concept, provided that nothing was lost while going from Russian to Chinese. 
Which is, of course ...


----------



## morzh

ExMax said:


> Of course, you can use "вот" for "this is" in some circumstances. For instance,_ "Вот парадный подъезд. По торжественным дням..." (Н. А. Некрасов)_ can be translated as _"This is a front door..."_, so Morzh is wrong in his generalization.



Morzh is absolutely correct.

1) he never generalized.
2) this is part pf his answer: "Вот - is a pointing adverb, ". 
3) Вот - even in your example "Вот парадный подъезд" is still not really "this is". It points to it, underscoring its existence, but it is not really "это". 
Don you see the difference between "Вот подъезд" and "это подъезд"?


----------



## wonlon

galaxy man said:


> From this example, as well as from some others Wonlon brought up, it appears that the authors of this language program started out with Russian sentences, then translated them into Chinese, so that the students could translate them back again. This way, the authors believed, the "reference answers" (in fact: the original sentences) would definitely sound correct to a native Russian speaker.
> 
> Neat concept, provided that nothing was lost while going from Russian to Chinese.
> Which is, of course ...



More or less correct.
The Chinese sentences (many, not all) are adapted from the Russian sample passage of the chapter.
Phrases from the passage are modified to build up new Chinese sentences. We then translate them back into Russian again.

Therefore, the student can be helped a bit by the passage, draw some phrases from it, but still needs to turn the brain to form understandable sentences.
Otherwise the task would be too difficult for learners.

You know, the natural sentence by Morzh is simply impossible for me at my present stage.


----------



## wonlon

I actually take a look at another book. But the translation exercise is too difficult for me. It assumes that you have used the book and studied the previous chapters.
I can simply abandon the Chinese-Russian translation, and only do the grammar and the much easier Russian-Chinese translation (actually I translate them into English).
But this makes life too easy. I need to exercise my brain to turn ideas into Russian.


----------



## morzh

The best way of learning the language I know personally (used it myself when realized how things work...well, yes, for me - but I am sure it will work for many others) is this: DO NOT TRANSLATE!!!! 
It does not help you at all. It only introduces your Chinese (Russian, Spanish) way of thinking into the language you are trying to learn.
The best way is this: realize WHAT you want to say (the idea, not the wording) and then try to say it the way a native would.
So far you are doing good, often better than your reference book does.

So in abandoning your translation exercises you are actually doing yourself a HYUOOOOGE favor.


----------



## jamtland76

morzh said:


> *This is my first time to watch a show in the Grand Theatre. - *(depending on subtleties of the context it may be ) 1)*Это *мой первый просмотр постановки в Большом. 2) Я впервые смотрю (иду смотреть) постановку в Большой театр (в Большом театре) - either one is possible; 3) Это первый раз, когда я иду смотреть постановку в Большом.



Would you say the third phrase is the most common way of saying that? I mean the most common way of giving this kind of information.


----------



## morzh

Not even sure. Personally I'd use #2.


----------



## justAnote

Я бы сказал "Я сегодня впервые в Большом театре".
Более близкий к оригиналу - Ваш вариант №2.
Только учтите, что в Большом обычно ставят балеты и оперу. Википедия знает выражения "балетный спектакль", и существует выражение "оперный спектакль", но по-моему, это "профессионализмы", а в обычной речи "спектакль" - по-моему - больше подразумевает "пьесу". 
Хороший вариант перевода "show" для этого случая я без контекста придумать затрудняюсь....


----------



## morzh

justAnote said:


> Хороший вариант перевода "show" для этого случая я без контекста придумать затрудняюсь....



"Представление" (или "постановка") - довольно универсальное слово, может быть использовано как перевод для "show" ("шоу", конечно, для Большого не пойдет) и вполне подходит, мне кажется, что для Большого, что для Таганки, что для Театра оперетты.


----------



## justAnote

morzh said:


> "Представление" (или "постановка") - довольно универсальное слово, может быть использовано как перевод для "show" ("шоу", конечно, для Большого не пойдет) и вполне подходит, мне кажется, что для Большого, что для Таганки, что для Театра оперетты.



Я думал об этом. "Представление" немного намекает на цирк.
В большом давали постановку...... Я ходил в Большой на постановку ..... может, это и подойдет, но надо быть готовым отвечать на вопрос "чью постановку?/кто режиссер?"


----------



## morzh

justanote said:


> Я думал об этом. "Представление" немного намекает на цирк.



*Новый толково-словообразовательный словарь русского языка. Автор Т. Ф. Ефремова.*
*представление*  ср......  3) а) *Сценическое зрелище, спектакль*.   

*Толковый словарь под ред. C. И. Ожегова и Н.Ю.Шведовой*
*ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНИЕ*, -я, ср. .... 3.* Театральное **или** цирковое зрелище,  спектакль*. Первое п. *новой пьесы*. Самодеятельное п. ...​*Толковый словарь русского языка под ред. Д. Н. Ушакова*
*ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНИЕ*  представления, ср.  (книжн.). ....4.  Изображение какой-н. пьесы в формах сценического искусства, спектакль,  сценическое зрелище (театр.).* Театральное представление.* Пойти на первое  представление пьесы. Давать представление (ср. Давать в 3 знач.). ...​--------


Ну и где здесь намек на *преимущественно* цирковые представления?


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

justAnote said:


> Я бы сказал "Я сегодня впервые в Большом театре".
> Более близкий к оригиналу - Ваш вариант №2.
> Только учтите, что в Большом обычно ставят балеты и оперу. Википедия знает выражения "балетный спектакль", и существует выражение "оперный спектакль", но по-моему, это "профессионализмы", а в обычной речи "спектакль" - по-моему - больше подразумевает "пьесу".
> Хороший вариант перевода "show" для этого случая я без контекста придумать затрудняюсь....


По-моему, "спектакль" - это практически любое действо, идущее в театре - род спектакля совершенно не имеет значения, пока в спектакле есть режиссура, костюмы и декорации. Когда этих трёх элементов нет, это уже либо чтение - в драмтеатре - либо концертное исполнение - в театре музыкальном. В балете такого я себе представить не могу.


----------



## morzh

Angelo di fuoco said:


> По-моему, "спектакль" - это практически любое действо, идущее в театре - род спектакля совершенно не имеет значения, пока в спектакле есть режиссура, костюмы и декорации.



Ну, опера ведь - не спектакль. Никто никогда оперу спектаклем не назовет. При этом у нее есть все вышеназванные элементы.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%BF%D0%B5%D0%BA%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BA%D0%BB%D1%8C

Сама опера по себе - не спектакль, как не спектакль и пьеса Шекспира или Чехова (тексты которых можно прочитать в книге или на экране) или балет Чайковского (к которому существует музыкальная партитура и множество хореографических), а вот _постановка_, сиречь, _*сценическая реализация*_ оперы, драматической пьесы, балета, мюзикла, оперетты, ревю и т. д. в театре - именно что спектакль. Показ спектакля публике - представление.


----------



## morzh

Я не об этом. Я о том, что никто оперу спелтаклем никогда не назовет (кроме как издевательски, в переносном смысле), под какое бы формальное определение она не подпадала. Так же не являются спектаклем составные ее части, даже если они сочетаю в себе все признаки того, что можно назвать спектаклем.

Это из категории Платоновского "Человек - двуногое без перьев", и Диогеновского ощипанного петуха: "Вот - человек Платона". Любое полное определение в конечном счете либо неполно, либо имеются из него исключения.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

morzh said:


> Я не об этом. Я о том, что никто оперу спелтаклем никогда не назовет (кроме как издевательски, в переносном смысле), под какое бы формальное определение она не подпадала. Так же не являются спектаклем составные ее части, даже если они сочетаю в себе все признаки того, что можно назвать спектаклем.



Простите за мой французский, но я такой редкостной чуши давно не читал. Драма - спектакль, а опера - почему-то не спектакль. По-моему, Вы просто очень далеки от всего этого либо давно не читали "советских газет".
Зайдите, например, на http://www.forumklassika.ru/, зарегистрируйтесь (без этого функцией поиска воспользоваться не получится) и задайте в поисковик *спектакл**.



morzh said:


> Это из категории Платоновского "Человек - двуногое без перьев", и Диогеновского ощипанного петуха: "Вот - человек Платона". Любое полное определение в конечном счете либо неполно, либо имеются из него исключения.



А это вообще обсуждению не подлежит.


----------



## morzh

Angelo di fuoco said:


> По-моему, Вы просто очень далеки от всего э...



Как Вам сказать....Россини от Феллини и Баха от Фейербаха отличить могу, равно как и Сима от Хама, вот как в этом случае.....


----------

